# browning silhouette front sight hood needed



## abody711 (Nov 14, 2015)

Picked up a Browning Silhouette and sight hoods were missing. Was able to purchase the rear sight hood. But no luck on front sight hood. Any leads on where to find one would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Midwest Gunworks or Brownells are my first two spots for Browning stuff.


----------

